#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Multicolour laser

## Banned

Heb vandaag de MZLS4 laserunit binnen gehad. Het is een unit met 60mw rood en 40mw groen die samen nog geel maken. Zijn er mensen die ervaringen hebben met deze laser ??

Hier wat enkele foto's :











Persoonlijk vind ik het een super apperaat zeker voor het geld ( 756,55 heb ik er voor betaald ) 

Rood is minder sterk ( ondanks zijn 60mw ) maar groen is weer heel erg sterk ( 40mw ) Heb eerst een stealth gehad ( 30mw ) maar deze groen is een heel stuk sterker dan die stealth en het scheelt maar 10mw !!

Het geel is voor mijn gevoel niet echt geel maar meer tegen gifgroen ......

Je kunt op de projector wel de groene laser van stand veranderen ( X en Y ) verder zit er een afstandbediening bij met valle funktie's :

Je kunt een monokleur bepalen ( rood groen of geel )
Je kunt kiezen voor multicolour
keuze van Auto - music en patronen
elke funktie heeft 9 shows erin zitten
blackout

Verder is deze projector ook DMX ( 9 kanalen )

----------


## beyma

,,linge ling ling''  commercial break! [ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin: 



leuk,maar ik vind de stralen vrij "dik" moet ik zeggen !!

----------


## tuurKE

Ik heb me ook een nieuw speeltje aangeschaft, RYG 250mW, van Neo-NeoN, type SRL-LC20-D  150mw rood (650nm), 100mW groen (532nm). DMX, auto, music te besturen.









En hier vind je enkele filmpjes:
http://users.telenet.be/tmusic/RYG250mW/P1010067.MOV
http://users.telenet.be/tmusic/RYG250mW/P1010069.MOV
http://users.telenet.be/tmusic/RYG250mW/P1010071.MOV
http://users.telenet.be/tmusic/RYG250mW/P1010072.MOV

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Banned

hee tuurke, ook mooie laser hoor welk merk is het en welke prijsklasse ??

zal binnenkort ff kijken voor een betere camera om wat mooiere foto's te maken.

Volgens mij hebben we dezelfde effecten erin zitten. 

Die van jou is in ieder geval een stuk sterker ( 250mw) maar hij zal niet in dezelfde prijsklasse zitten.....

----------


## tuurKE

zoals in mn eerste posting al staat is het een Neo-Neon laser, is een firma die normaal lasers en lichttoestanden bouwt voor ander merken, maar nu ook onder eigen naam naar buiten komt. Deze laser is speciaal op onze vraag gebouwd, normaal ook met 60/40mW maar ik wilde meer vermogen met dezelfde mogelijkheden. prijsklasse zit rond de 2000 enduser. vooral de DMX-sturing is fijn, zitten 40 effecten in die je dan nog eens kan bewerken in grote, snelheid, kleur, plaats,... 

greetz Tuur

----------


## Timmerink

Hey Mephisto,

je vroeg of iemand anders er ervaring mee had, ik heb hem sins gisteren ook binnen en ben er zeeer tevreden over! Waar voor je geld!
Hier twee 'duidelijke' foto's dan:

http://img293.echo.cx/my.php?image=naamloos24kj.jpg

http://img293.echo.cx/my.php?image=naamloos34mz.jpg

Binnekort komt er als het goed is nog een filmpje!

grtz, Tim

----------


## NiTRO

Neoneon? Of toch niet?

----------


## Timmerink

Nope...

----------


## Banned

welke heb je dan ?

foto's kan ik niet zien.

----------


## Timmerink

Dat zei ik toch  :Wink: . De MZ LS4-RGY...

----------


## Banned

wat heb je er voor betaald als ik vragen mag ??

----------


## Timmerink

Dat mag; 718,- incl. BTW en verzendkosten.

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Ik zag deze staan op et net.
Heb em mogen bestellen voor in een kleine discotheek waar ik werk.
Voor het geld en het vermogen vind ik et een zeer strakke prijs.
http://laser.partyzones.nl/laser/gryl
 :Big Grin:

----------


## DMXlaser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door NiTRO_
> 
> Neoneon? Of toch niet?



Hi,

Nee Neo-laser om precies te zijn.
 Zie www.neolaser.nl of www.neo-laser.com

Grtx

Peter

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> 
> Ik zag deze staan op et net.
> Heb em mogen bestellen voor in een kleine discotheek waar ik werk.
> Voor het geld en het vermogen vind ik et een zeer strakke prijs.
> http://laser.partyzones.nl/laser/gryl



heb je er toevallig foto's van, van het effect dan

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> 
> Ik zag deze staan op et net.
> Heb em mogen bestellen voor in een kleine discotheek waar ik werk.
> Voor het geld en het vermogen vind ik et een zeer strakke prijs.
> http://laser.partyzones.nl/laser/gryl



Zijn inderdaad leuke lasers voor het geld.
Enige nadeel is dat je ze zelf nog half in elkaar moet zetten nadat je ze binnenkrijgt.
Heb zelf de 2 x 50mW versie.

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Heb het effect nog niet gezien.
maar heb em voor de zomer vakantie besteld maar nog steeds nie binnen :S
maar hoe zit het met het zelf half in elkaar zetten is dat een kwestie van wat schroefjes aandraaien of krijg je een hele bouwdoos ?

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> maar hoe zit het met het zelf half in elkaar zetten is dat een kwestie van wat schroefjes aandraaien of krijg je een hele bouwdoos ?



Nouja, probleem is dat die dingen niet echt goed ingepakt zitten, en aangezien DHL nogal met de pakketjes gooid zoals we gewend zijn en die pakketjes van china naar nederland zijn vervoerd (of moet ik zeggen gegooid) komen de lasers niet helemaal aan zoals het zou moeten.

Zo had ik het probeleem dat x-as van de tweede laser niet werkte, wat was nu het probleem? kabel van het motortje was niet aangesloten en de printplaat was losgetrild in het apparaat.

Dit was dan wel bij de héle goedkope lasers van Big Dipper.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> 
> Heb het effect nog niet gezien.
> maar heb em voor de zomer vakantie besteld maar nog steeds nie binnen :S
> maar hoe zit het met het zelf half in elkaar zetten is dat een kwestie van wat schroefjes aandraaien of krijg je een hele bouwdoos ?



dan kan je lang wachten als je dat via die site hebt gedaan.

Dat bedrijf bestaat niet meer. :Smile:

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Als je dat mobiel nr belt wat er bij staat kan je ze nog steeds bestellen  :Big Grin: 
De levertijd is wat lang omdat ze over een maand pas bij de laser boer in australië zijn en ze dan nog naar hier geïnporteerd moeten worden.
Maar voor dat geld wacht ik wel ff :P

----------


## Banned

hahahahahaha wie krijg je dan ??

diegene die failliet is gegaan en onofficieel verkoopt ! Fakturen uitschrijven kunnen ze niet

Garantie kennen ze niet !!! Kijk ermee uit hoor !

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> 
> Als je dat mobiel nr belt wat er bij staat kan je ze nog steeds bestellen 
> De levertijd is wat lang omdat ze over een maand pas bij de laser boer in australië zijn en ze dan nog naar hier geïnporteerd moeten worden.
> Maar voor dat geld wacht ik wel ff :P



Nee want je kan ze niet meer bestellen,

en die laserboer in australie is waarschijnlijk traximus.

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Er is weer hoop  :Big Grin: 
Zie www.laserexpert.nl 
Mail hem even met het verzoek voor de prijslijst.
Hij kan vele projectoren leveren tegen een hele scherpe prijs.
30mw groen   199,00 Euro !!
f-01 RGY     497,00 Euro !!
Dus vraag maar snel de prijslijst op want er staan echt scherpe prijzen.

----------


## Victor

Zoals ik in een andere post al zei: in plaats van alleen naar prijzen te kijken is het verstandiger een beetje kritisch te zijn. 

De website is nog niet in de lucht en geeft geen enkele informatie over de ondernemer.

Ik heb even een KvK check gedaan: in heel Nederland is geen Laserexpert geregistreerd en ook Evers te Vianen is onbekend.

Maar iedereen moet natuurlijk geheel zelf weten of hij zo zaken wil doen.

----------


## DJ Thiago

Is bestellen via www.dmxlaser.nl betrouwbaar ?
Daar spreken sommige lasers van Neolaser mij wel erg aan...

Is deze manier betrouwbaar en hoelang is de levertermijn ?

mvg Thiago

----------


## LaserExpert

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn site is nog niet klaar. Ik ben erg hard bezig om alles in de lucht te krijgen.
Ik heb al verschillende lasers liggen en verkocht, met ondertusse toch al een hoop tevreden klanten.

Ik hoop binnen 2 maanden helemaal klaar te zijn met alles en dan word de webshop gelanceert, en dan is alles officieel. Als er mensen zijn die het nu niet vertrouwen, helaas dat is je eigen keuze natuurlijk. 

Maar hier een beetje te gaan discuseren of ik wel of niet betrouwbaar zou zijn vind ik wel een beetje moeilijk doen. Mail me gerust als je meer informatie wilt.

Omdat dit topic over multi colour laser gaat hier even een paar pics van de laser die ik aanbied FL-01:







Prijs: 499,-

Met vriendelijke groet www.laserexpert.nl

----------


## Banned

hij is in ieder geval geen 250mw !

Heb hem naast mijn laser gezien ( 100mw ) en ze waren bijna identiek alleen rood was iets voller !

Prijs is goed !

Zijn op dit moment geen merken te vinden die dit kunnen leveren !

die gozer uit australie is ook ineens van de aardbodem verdwenen zo ook de leverancier van hem ! 

Jammer dat er geen CE norm op zit toch wel belangrijk vind ik.

Apperaten zijn niet door de EU gekeurd ! Wil niet zeggen dat ze slecht zijn hoor.

Maar mocht er iets gebeuren heb je als leverancier toch een grote aansprakelijkheid.

Ben zelf in china geweest en het kost een drol daar ( geloof deze lasers daar in de winkel liggen voor nog geen 150 euro !

leuk om handel te drijven maar eer dit apperaat hier is op de normale weg plus een EU keuring erop is tie niet meer zo aantrekkelijk. zit ie rond de 1000 verkoop !

prijs 499 in btw is erg netjes hoor dus is ie 419 ex btw 

Voor een beetje service te kunnen geven moet je toch wel 40% verdienen op zo'n produkt zit je op inkoop rond de 250 ex verzendkosten ! 

alleen is het jammer dat ook deze leverancier helaas geen voorraad heeft van een magazijn vol wordt het toch een probleem met eventuele garanties op losse onderdelen.

En nou niet zeggen van dat dat geen probleem is want ook de grote merken falen vaak bij garantie bepalingen omdat ze geen losse onderdelen hebben en vaak levertijden van 90 dagen of langer.

----------


## movinghead

Moet elk product die je in europa verkocht wordt niet voldoen aan de europese normen en dus goedgekeurd zijn?

----------


## LaserExpert

Ik ben samen met de fabrikant (big dipper / seven stars) bezig om hem CE te certificeren. Maar de laser heeft verschillende zekeringen, en ook de behuizing is geaard. Binnenkort zal de laser ook in Europa verder gepromoot worden.

Even over de levencier: Over welke leverancier heb je het? Ik ga de projectoren iig zoveel mogelijk op vooraad houden, dat betekend dus zeer snel in huis hebben. Ook kwa problemen laat ik mensen niet in de steek: Als er iets is kun je dus gewoon bij mij terug komen, ik regel alles verder, geen gezeik met buitenland!

Losse onderdelen zullen binnenkort bij mij ook op vooraad zijn.

----------


## movinghead

In ieder geval maak je genoeg reclame!

----------


## Lj Mouzer

Ik heb inmiddels de F-01 besteld voor in een discotheekje.
Ik zal wel laten weten hoe die bevalt als ik em binnen heb.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## dh-showtechnic

De lasers die laserexpert aanbied zijn echt niet alleen bij hem te koop hoor
ik heb ze zelf al bij andere gezien.
En de prijzen zijn gewoon normaal hoor
en ook nog met ce certificering

----------


## Victor

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LaserExpert_
> Maar hier een beetje te gaan discuseren of ik wel of niet betrouwbaar zou zijn vind ik wel een beetje moeilijk doen.



Je hebt gelijk. Onzin om te verwachten dat een onderneming in het handelsregister staat ingeschreven. Overigens is dat wel wettelijk verplicht.

Maar ja, wat zeur ik eigenlijk.

----------


## LaserExpert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Victor_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LaserExpert_
> ...



Ik sta KVK ingeschreven nu. Groeten  :Smile:

----------


## Banned

Gefeliciteerd ! Nu ben je al de ZOVEELSTE OFFICIELE aanbieder !!! 

Ik hoop dat je de CEE keuring doorkrijgt voor hetzelfde geld !!!!

Showtec heeft exact dezelfde lasers CEE gekeurd die jij aanbiedt voor rond de 900,00 ( multicolours )jij toch voor 450 in BTW ???

hier de link :

http://highlite.omc.net/index.php/hi.../shogun_rg_100

Heb ze gezien die 120mw rood en 40mw groen maar ze waren even sterk als mijn 60mw rood en 40mw groen en volgens de gegevens van showtec zijn ze ook maar 60mw rood en 40mw groen !

Showtec koopt een heel stuk groter in !!!! Dus zal jouw produkt prijstechnisch aantrekkelijk zijn maar ook de service ??? 

Kijk uit dat je geen problemen krijgt met de CE !!!!

en geen CE norm van China ( bekend probleem van het begin stadium BOTEX )!! of Australie ( hier werden die lasers op Ebay aangeboden  ) 

Verder succes met de verkoop.

Geef mij maar een berichtje wat je voor mij kunt betekenen !

----------


## dh-showtechnic

Heren heren,

Het is CE en niet CEE keuring.
CEE heeft alles te maken met aansluitmateriaal (De Krachtstroom aansluitingen en de campingstekkers)

----------


## Banned

ook mensen kunnen typefouten maken ........ We zijn niet allemaal genie

Kijk ook uit met export ...... belasting houdt alles bij en komen meestal na een paar jaar achteraf met een berekening .....

Belasting regels zijn  in de praktijk anders dan in theorie !

----------


## dh-showtechnic

Als jij je aan de regels houd van de belastingdienst en je weet de wegen voor de export dan kan het nog steeds aantrekkelijk zijn.

----------


## rkeizer

Heeft iemand eigenlijk een idee waar de manuals te vinden zijn van de silver star K serie?

En mensen, wat doet het er toe wanneer iemand wel of niet ingeschreven staat. Betrouwbaarheid en kennis van zaken is belangrijker dan een nummer.

----------

